# لماذا انا وحيد ويسوع من حولى



## جُرُوحْ (1 أغسطس 2009)

لماذا انا وحيد ويسوع من حولى 







صلو لاجل ضعفـــــــــــى​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

يسوع معك


----------



## tena_tntn (1 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

روووووووووووعه 

تصميم فى منتهى الجمال 

تسلم ايدك


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (2 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم اخواتى للمشاركة صلو لى ​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## vetaa (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*حلو خالص التصميم*
*وياريت يبطل تدخين بقى اللى فى الصورة*

*ربنا معاك*
*وفى انتظار المزيد*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

vetaa عرفتى السبب ليه هو وحيد بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## dodo jojo (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جُرُوحْ قال:


> لماذا انا وحيد ويسوع من حولى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ربنا معاك ومعانا


----------



## eriny roro (11 سبتمبر 2009)

حلو قوى
ربنا معاك​


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تخف​
FONT="System"]
1) سفر التكوين 26: 24
	فَظَهَرَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَقَالَ: «أَنَا إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِيكَ. لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ، وَأُبَارِكُكَ وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَبْدِي».


2) سفر صموئيل الثاني 9: 7
	فَقَالَ لَهُ دَاوُدُ: «لاَ تَخَفْ. فَإِنِّي لأَعْمَلَنَّ مَعَكَ مَعْرُوفًا مِنْ أَجْلِ يُونَاثَانَ أَبِيكَ، وَأَرُدُّ لَكَ كُلَّ حُقُولِ شَاوُلَ أَبِيكَ، وَأَنْتَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا عَلَى مَائِدَتِي دَائِمًا».


3) سفر إشعياء 41: 10
	لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي.


4) سفر إشعياء 43: 5
	لاَ تَخَفْ فَإِنِّي مَعَكَ. مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ آتِي بِنَسْلِكَ، وَمِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ أَجْمَعُكَ.


5) سفر إرميا 1: 8
	لاَ تَخَفْ مِنْ وُجُوهِهِمْ، لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ لأُنْقِذَكَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ».


6) سفر إرميا 46: 28
	أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا عَبْدِي يَعْقُوبُ فَلاَ تَخَفْ، لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ، لأَنِّي أُفْنِي كُلَّ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ بَدَّدْتُكَ إِلَيْهِمْ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَلاَ أُفْنِيكَ، بَلْ أُؤَدِّبُكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَلاَ أُبَرِّئُكَ تَبْرِئَةً».​[/FONT]


----------



## katy juss (16 سبتمبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

صورة كتيرررررررر حلووووة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## martin93 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جميله جدا


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

تصميم جميل جدا

ميرسي جروح
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكركم اخواتى ​


----------

